# In Living Color - New LFS in Marlton NJ



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

This place looks like it has a lot of promise. There are 614 tanks. It's focus is marine but with 614 tanks there's going to be plenty of freshwater livestock also.

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/living-color-aquariums/9312-living-color-aquariums.html

Roadtrip anyone?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm game!

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

*raises hand*

jB


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I wish there was a place half that impressive in Southern California.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Let me know how you liked it. I can make my way down there one of those days.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm up for it any time as long as it's weekend. I'll call today and get directions and hours.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

They are waiting on the final inspection. The woman who answered said they hope to have the inspection done in the next few days and open by next weekend.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

If you have not been, the Aquarium Center in Lindenwold is worth the trip. This is an established store. It has a whole wall of plants in front, but when I was there a week ago the tanks did not look great. Major diatom outbreak. The shop does have an impressive variety of fish. Discus, Rams, Rainbows, Rasboras, Otos, cory cats etc. Web site http://www.aquariumcenter.biz/ . I wonder if the other shop needs a couple weeks to get rolling.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I've been there a few times. Picked up a nice pair of rams there from a local breeder.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

In Living Color is opening tomorrow at 9:00.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

I made to In Living Color today. Very impressive store. Front room has a family room atmosphere to it with a limited amount of dry goods on display, mostly tanks full of corals with chairs or sofas in front of them. They have these two coral tanks that sit on tables. The water is pushed up and out of the tank from the center. The water then spills over the entire edge of the tank and collects in a gutter system which feeds it below the table to the filter system. Really nice. The upstairs of the store is almost entirely devoted to salt water fish and corals. Alot of fish and corals. The downstairs is almost entirely fresh water with a very good stocking of fish. Equipment is displayed in between the rows of tanks. There are about four 50 gallon tanks with plants for sale. Crypts, swords, Blyxa, Lud repens, etc.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update. It sounds great. I'm going to take a ride over there this weekend.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

When are you going E? I might join you.. Anyone else want to stop by?

jB


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds good. how about Saturday?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Doh! GWAPA is Saturday. If I could only clone myself. Of course that would solve a lot of problems here at work too.

Take some pics and send directions or an address that we can mapquest.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Jim,

Sunday is fine with me. I think I can stop myself from jumping in the car and heading over there.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

Guys, 
I will not be able to make the trip with you this weekend. I was by the area again today, and decided to stop by the other shop around the corner. The "Aquarium Center" I believe. This shop is just north of Rt 70 on Rt. 73. This shop is more of a "mom and pop" old style store. The floor was wet, the tanks had a lot of bba but there was a decent selection of fish. This store has a large selection of tanks, including some nice Oceanic stuff. They even have a large acrylic tank from Tenecor. The prices on the tanks at this store will be hard to beat. So anyone swinging through the area of "In Living Color" might want to head around the corner and check this place out. Have fun this weekend.

Bob


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks Bob. Jason and I are going to head over ther tomorrow morning. I'm sure it won't be a hard sell to convince him to stop by AC afterwards.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

"LET GO OF MY ARM!!!!!"

OK I'll go

jB


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

How was it? Sorry I missed the trip, I was home sick until yesterday.

Jim


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

It was great. We took lots of pictures and interviewed the owners. We are working on an article for the website.


----------

